# Truman Lake Osceola Lowry City



## troixz (Apr 1, 2014)

Keeping my eyes open . Hopfully will find some little ones by next week .


----------



## creekfinds (Mar 29, 2014)

Almost there!! Happy Hunting.


----------



## lights out (Mar 31, 2013)

I always have had good luck around April 21 to April 26 just west of Osceola at my farm.


----------



## lights out (Mar 31, 2013)

Found em April 26 th right on schedule


----------

